# Walking Boosts Brain-Power in Seniors



## SeaBreeze (Jul 21, 2012)

Just moderate walking several times a week can improve the memory and brain function in seniors...http://www.webmd.com/healthy-aging/news/20080902/walking-boosts-brainpower


----------



## OhioBob (Jul 27, 2012)

It sure does work. In fact, I think any form of exercise in general makes one's brain a bit sharper.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 27, 2012)

OhioBob said:


> It sure does work. In fact, I think any form of exercise in general makes one's brain a bit sharper.



I agree!  I've been going to Zumba classes 3 times a week, and it's not just the stretching, cardio and muscles that you're working...but you have to give mental effort and pay attention in order to follow all the different moves and remain coordinated.


----------



## OhioBob (Jul 28, 2012)

I have honestly never tried Zumba. Sounds like fun. Right now I'm just happy to get off the couch. Walking and a little golf here and there do the job nicely for me.


----------



## Elzee (Oct 26, 2012)

I agree! I do believe that walking helps to clear our heads so that we can think better, especially when we walk outside. I have noticed that when I go for my outdoor walk, it clears all the cobwebs out of my head and when I get back, my head doesn't feel as cloudy and cluttery.  Perhaps, because walking is so orderly, it helps to put our brain in order, so that we can think better. Glad to know that walking is not only good for the body but also, for the brain. OK, that reminds, I do need to get going for my walk today!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 26, 2012)

Maybe it has something to do with taking a break from the constant exposure to radon, out-gassings, commercial cleaning formulas and other marvels of indoor living ...


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 27, 2012)

And this was on BBC Ceefax the other day
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-20026099


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 8, 2012)

I came across a site the other day that concerned fitness for seniors. Unfortunately I've lost the link (so beat me!) but the university study they referenced maintained that slow walking is NOT fitness - that it only qualifies when you bring your heart rate up to some stated cardio level. Anything below that level, they swore, was NOT exercise and was useless.

You can rest easy knowing I left a scathing response to the article. 

I get the impression it was written by a bunch of 18-year-old first-year psych students who couldn't Google anything better to write about.


----------



## TWHRider (Nov 8, 2012)

SifuPhil said:


> the university study they referenced maintained that slow walking is NOT fitness - that it only qualifies when you bring your heart rate up to some stated cardio level. Anything below that level, they swore, was NOT exercise and was useless.
> 
> 
> I get the impression it was written by a bunch of 18-year-old first-year psych students who couldn't Google anything better to write about.



So that's my brain cell problem and why I can't remember what I wrote then deleted on the "job" thread in the "Retirement" section!

Pushing that 17 CuFt dump cart up and down the barn aisle every day, mukking stalls, then dumping it by hand has not done one single thing to improve my memory or thought process.

But along with "---bringing my heart rate up---", it has allowed me to maintain enough "Upper Body Strength" to wrap a hand around one of those 18 year old's throats and drop him to the ground in 30 seconds or less - lollol:boxing:


----------

